# Planting big trees



## Timothyjkent (Dec 27, 2007)

I am looking for some info on rigging and planting big trees. I have 25 or so to plant coming from Halka Nurseries in NJ. 5000 lbs - 8000 lbs. Will be using a crane. Any thoughts.



"In nature there is neither rewards or punishments - there are consequences."


----------



## Elmore (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe this will help :

http://bigtreesnursery.com/plantingtips.php


----------



## Timothyjkent (Dec 28, 2007)

That does help. Thank you. 

However, the trees that will be shipped are drum laced and round. I expect 
1-3 (max) shipped per truck. The area is relativly tight, so the crane will have to lift off the truck and then swing to place from one position from a distance of 24 feet - 96 feet.



"In nature there is neither rewards or 
punishments - there are consequences."


----------



## Elmore (Dec 28, 2007)

*Halka*

I hear ya. The usual formula for planting pit size is about 2 to 3 times the diameter of the root ball but in this case I don't think that it will apply. Just a hole deep enough to set the ball slightly above grade and wide enough to accommodate the ball. I may be wrong but I did help place a large oak like this and if my memory serves right the pit size was just a few feet wider than the root ball diameter. I figured they were drum laced. Were they hand dug?Inquire from the nursery their recommendations also check out their Ginkgoes. I hear they do grow some.


----------



## Timothyjkent (Dec 28, 2007)

Any ideas on the rigging to place them as gently as possible. I saw a few photos using chain on the balls and a strap to the trunk which ends up giving three points of lift.


"In nature there is neither rewards or 
punishments - there are consequences."


----------



## Elmore (Dec 30, 2007)

Timothyjkent said:


> Any ideas on the rigging to place them as gently as possible. I saw a few photos using chain on the balls and a strap to the trunk which ends up giving three points of lift.
> 
> 
> "In nature there is neither rewards or
> punishments - there are consequences."



I saw those photos too...but they were banned in Boston soon after.

I can't remember that one tree that I assisted with but a gentle approach is called for. You don't want to scuff up your trunk and you definitely don't need to bust your balls.
You will need personnel to guide the trunk as the tree is moved to the planting pit but I really think that a well positioned harness to lift the ball is all that is needed. Consult Halka. Surely they would welcome the opportunity to assist a customer.


----------

